# Automatic dive/tool watch for small wrists



## danx (Nov 22, 2020)

My wife is looking for a auto dive or "tool-style" watch that will fit her. It probably needs to be under 38mm, or 38mm with a very short L2L.

She wants something that isn't girly -- eg, not like this (Breitling Superocean Heritage 57, 38m):










What we've found so far:
Breitling Superocean 36mm (she likes it)










Tag Aquaracer (doesn't like)
Omega AT (doesn't like)
Cartier Santos (doesn't like)
Rolex OP and DJ (she thinks it's okay but she doesn't love it)

Do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## danx (Nov 22, 2020)

Maybe this will help as well:

My Oris 40mm on her wrist (much too large)









Her Reverso Duetto


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you run through the Tudors? The Black Bay have some interesting options.
The gold and steel have a jubilee type bracelet.
I also like my Ball watches very much.
No worries if she doesn't like these.
I like "tool" watches that have unisex style.


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Certina does a dive watch in 38mm.
These come up right after a google search for "certina diver 38mm"


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Armida A11 35mm.















ARMIDA WATCHES







www.armidawatches.com


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Couple of classic used models-

Tudor 75190 Mid-Sub 36mm
Omega SMP Mid 2252.50 36mm


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

In order of price:

Glycine Combat Sub 36: There are more colorways including a couple of two tone versions. The case design allows for a very short lug to lug.









Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600: I know, long name. Comes in 38mm with a 45 lug to lug if I recall correctly. Excellent quality but probably too big.









Longines Legend Diver 36mm: Again there are multiple colors but this is probably the one to go for. The lugs are a bit long but the lug holes are more "into the lugs" compared to other watches, if that makes sense. Longines has a boutique pretty much eveywhere so you can check in out in the flesh too.









Omega SMP 36mm: These were discontinued and pretty limited when they came out so you would probably have to buy used. You can also buy a previous gen but I'd be hesitant to use one from, let's say, early 2000s as a tool watch without a proper service first, particularly if you are diving with it.
Pictures from "Best watch brands HQ".


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

You could do:

islander 38mm

Astor and banks fortitude (38mm, 46L2L)

Seiko mini tuna (the 43mm is 43mm L2L) i. e. Sbdy061 

There are some planet ocean models under 40mm 

Sinn makes some pretty wearable pieces in both their regular lines and the classic lines.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

danx said:


> My wife is looking for a auto dive or "tool-style" watch that will fit her. It probably needs to be under 38mm, or 38mm with a very short L2L.
> 
> She wants something that isn't girly -- eg, not like this (Breitling Superocean Heritage 57, 38m):
> 
> ...


That "girly" one looks great. Have a look at Jenni Elle though. She will have some good suggestions.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The Breitling 36mm chronomat in blue or white.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Omega have a 37.5mm Planet Ocean. Very dear to my heart.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Marathon 36mm MSAR automatic









Medium Diver's Automatic (MSAR Auto) - 36mm


Commonly known as the Medium Search and Rescue Automatic (MSAR Auto). The MSAR Auto matches the features of the GSAR but with a 36mm case.




www.marathonwatch.com


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

The blue dialed 38mm Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe is a little beauty that crosses over well (and can be found well below MSRP)


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rolex Explorer 36mm.


----------



## danx (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions! She did some research on Chrono24 and liked the Breitling Colt 38. Bought it from a local seller, and it looks even better in person!










Also goes together nicely with my Breitling Avenger


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

Citizen BN0000-04H - you can spend 1,000's and 1,000's and 1,000's- but buy her a diamond, a pair of cowboy boots and a Citizen BN0000-04H with a nice band. 

I just dropped the 🎤.


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Give the Sinn 556 series a look. Is 38mm but wears smaller and the quality is unparalleled at the price. There are numerous variations.

Sinn 434 series is 34mm.

This is a Sinn 556A-RS. My least expensive Sinn b always a joy to wear.

I have a 7.75" wrist, more round vs flat shaped wrist. Yeah, am a guy but love to see ladies wearing men's watches.


----------



## Papillon4 (May 18, 2021)

danx said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! She did some research on Chrono24 and liked the Breitling Colt 38. Bought it from a local seller, and it looks even better in person!
> 
> View attachment 16084684
> 
> ...


Great wrist shots !
38mm looks good on her !


----------

